# First aggro from a car driver



## endoman (24 Jul 2011)

Went for a peaceful country 60 odd miles this afternoon, into areas I didn't really know, but had a map and a plan. 

Nice rolling countryside, hardly any cars, B roads and unclassifieds, 

I'm tootling along heading to a village when I was startled by a huge blast on the horn from behind. Hadn't heard an engine, and was doing about 25 mph at the time. Let him know that blasting his horn wasn't appreciated, and he called me a " ****ing **at" and to get onto a bigger road! I gave him a peace of my mind and slowed, he then got out of car to try to have a bit more, so I tootled off, went past the horsebox around the corner, and never saw him or another car for about the next 15 minutes. 

Had I been a horse, far more likely on these roads, I don't think the horn would have been used. 

Other than that a nice ride, met up with a chap from Mapperley CC, who directed me to Southwell where I had a nice cafe stop, before 30 miles back into a headwind. A few wrong turns meant I did 70 miles, 

Was nice to be out in the sun for once.


----------



## billflat12 (2 Aug 2011)

You would be quite wrong assuming motorists never act like that behind horses, sadly its only the ones who get too close that learn, especially when they try to claim damages on insurance.


----------



## markg0vbr (2 Aug 2011)

no, no, no, you do not remonstrate with the driver,or even acknowledge that you know they are there, you just suddenly find it very hard work to get above 5mph and start to wobble about a bit with the shock of having some one creep up on you and sound there horn.


----------



## onlineamiga (11 Aug 2011)

I'd have told him to get a smaller car, and that the road he was on is older than he is and older then the automobile, so actually youre the imposter here and therefore you have to deal with the traffic this road was originally designed for.


----------



## david1701 (11 Aug 2011)

lol if I'd been on a horse then using the horn would have led to violence 

on the bike I'd stick with swearing and abuse


----------



## Banjo (11 Aug 2011)

markg0vbr said:


> no, no, no, you do not remonstrate with the driver,or even acknowledge that you know they are there, you just suddenly find it very hard work to get above 5mph and start to wobble about a bit with the shock of having some one creep up on you and sound there horn.




  Horn tooting completely removes any chance of me pulling over to let therm pass. Hanging back and driving considerately almost guarantees I will let them pass at the first opportunity.


----------



## teletext45 (11 Aug 2011)

me and a couple of mates were turning left all indicated just as a car was approaching the road we were turning into quickly followed was 'f**king indicate' the guy then did a considerable loop round to come past us again just to hurl more abuse. 

I'm not being funny but its not my fault if the guy wasn't paying attention when we were indicating. 

some people eh! 

TBF my attitude towards cyclists has changed massively since i became one, more so just giving that extra bit more room when overtaking being slightly more patient, not that i was dangerous before just give that little bit more now  

andy 

btw is it just me or are BMW and Mercedes drivers the worst?


----------



## Angelfishsolo (12 Aug 2011)

Banjo said:


> Horn tooting completely removes any chance of me pulling over to let therm pass. Hanging back and driving considerately almost guarantees I will let them pass at the first opportunity.



Amen to that


----------



## Matthew_T (13 Aug 2011)

billflat12 said:


> You would be quite wrong assuming motorists never act like that behind horses, sadly its only the ones who get too close that learn, especially when they try to claim damages on insurance.



There was once an incident where I was on my way home with my parents, and we were going down a country road. It is used a lot to get about and today was pretty busy. 

Needless to say that when we came around a corner, we saw two horses in the middle of the road freaking out. Then a man got out of a car facing us and bolted towards the horses, scaring them. He then got back into his car shouting this and that and drove away. 

He must have thought that the horses had gone into him or something because he was huffing and puffing like a steam engine.


----------



## 400bhp (14 Aug 2011)

Banjo said:


> Horn tooting completely removes any chance of me pulling over to let therm pass. Hanging back and driving considerately almost guarantees I will let them pass at the first opportunity.



I know this is tempting (done it many times before), but you'll always come off 2nd best on a bicycle.


----------



## VamP (18 Aug 2011)

teletext45 said:


> me and a couple of mates were turning left all indicated just as a car was approaching the road we were turning into quickly followed was 'f**king indicate' the guy then did a considerable loop round to come past us again just to hurl more abuse.
> 
> I'm not being funny but its not my fault if the guy wasn't paying attention when we were indicating.
> 
> ...



Mercedes definitely.

And Astra's.


----------

